# 5 year old camera slowing down



## grlwolves (Jan 11, 2012)

My ol' Canon powershot S5 IS started to slow down a while ago, the lens has a hard time deciding whether or not it's coming out and would finally settle after a few seconds in the out position (noticed that it only happenes in the cold though) then the flash started to take a while to activate after pressing the button, and now  if i zoom in on an object, things that would have been taken beautifully and crisp once upon a time, are now coming out fuzzy and out of focus, I use to be able to trick it into focusing but not any more. I know he has the ability to focus, I watch it go in and out of focus right before i take the picture!  I know taking it out in all weather and elements have been a factor probably a major one, I took it into a camera shop where they told me it was aged and having it sent in would be around $150 just to look and that i should just buy a new one. My camera has been with me for a LONG time and have captured many memories and would hate to spend $150 on something that would be routine by a more tech savy person than my self, If i get a response I'll send in pictures to show what i use to do and what i can do now I hope someone can help me!
thanks
Grl


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

Try replacing the battery pack. They don't last forever. If that doesn't fix it? I'd guess it's getting to the end of it's life span.


----------



## greatbuffalo (Jan 13, 2012)

GRLWOLVES,
I have a similar camera to yours, the SX10 is. Mine has been plagued with some of the same problems yours has. No camera likes it cold. All it takes is a small amount of fog in the lens and the it won't be able to make up its mind what it wants to do. 
The flash can be a real pain and mine does the same thing. It takes forever sometimes for the the flash to decide its gonna work. 

I do know that systems, like focus, can get out of calibration. Is it worth sending it in to have them look at it? Only you can answer that. I've gotten 4 very hard years out of mine so I invested in the T2i. I got lucky that I was in a position to do that, I know not everyone is. 

As for the battery pack, I think yours takes AA batteries as does mine, so unless your running 3 year old rechargables, I don't think thats the issue.

Good luck.


----------



## KenC (Jan 13, 2012)

If you can come up with more cash, then just go for the newer version:

Canon PowerShot G12 Digital Camera 4342B001 B&H Photo Video

You'll get much better high-ISO capability, better IS, and ability to shoot raw files.  I believe the G12 is smaller as well.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 13, 2012)

KenC said:


> If you can come up with more cash, then just go for the newer version:
> 
> Canon PowerShot G12 Digital Camera 4342B001 B&H Photo Video
> 
> You'll get much better high-ISO capability, better IS, and ability to shoot raw files.  I believe the G12 is smaller as well.


Newer version of the S10 IS would be the SX40 HS, but the G12 has the ability for a hotshoe. Just not all of that lovely zoom.


----------



## denniscabrera772 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been experience the same problem with my G12. And I don't have any idea if what is the cause of it. Is that a virus on the memory card?


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 3, 2012)

Now you have a good reason to buy the new canon mirrorless camera, about the size of the S5is but with interchangible lenses and an aps-c sensor 
Canon EOS M: Digital Photography Review

I'm sure it will drop in price sometime...

Seriously thou, don't spend any money fixing your camera, anything, anything at all wrong with it will cost you more than its value, I've had compacts that I wanted to get fixed before and it was a really bad idea.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 3, 2012)

denniscabrera772 said:


> I've been experience the same problem with my G12. And I don't have any idea if what is the cause of it. Is that a virus on the memory card?


Memory card will slow you down if it is in saving. If the camera battery is dying on you quicker it's time to replace it.

3Death-At $500 retail the G12 is worth fixing.


----------

